# new bedsacks i made that arent spoken for



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

here are 2 bedsacks that arent spoken for yet. prices are $25 each and $7 to ship for 1, $10 for 2. 

let me tell you, the photos dont do them justice. the colors are more vivid IRL.

[URL="








[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL] 
PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

so cute but i wish they was bigger  anyone who gets them will a real happy chi


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

The blue one with the camping theme is sold, Thank you!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

AWE! the panda one turned out really nice!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Rachael! I still think that pink was the best choice for Evian, though. She is such a darling.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks! I agree with you 100% the yellow wouldn't have popped as well with her coat as the pink one does!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my god they are adorable i love the pandas lol x


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

well, pink, the panda bed is not sold yet if you are interested........


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i am interested in a bedsack. they look great. i have 2 chi's . can you tell me how big they are? my chi's are not real tiny, so was wondering if you could make one bigger. 
Tootise is over 8 pounds, and Minnie is over 5 pounds. Thanks


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

What size are these cute sacks?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what material is this? o_o the inside stuffing i mean


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

The panda sack is sold.

The inside of sack is flannel and the outside is fleece, i can make the outside out of other fabric. the stuffing is polyester, but not regular fiberfill. it is a polyester that is made specifically to stuff things that will be washed, so as not to bunch. you know, like when you wash a pillow and its never the same afterwards? these are made with a different kind of stuffing.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> What size are these cute sacks?


the inside of the dougnut is kinda stretchy but just measuring without stretching looks like 12" across. the sack part is about the size of a standard pillowcase. i have seen pictures with 2 1/2 cuties in there. I think the fire marshall was in the process of evicting one, though lol


----------

